# Kalita 101/102. Is it worth it?



## zak_atkinson (Jan 16, 2018)

My current pour over methods are Chemex, V60, Kalita Wave 155 and GINA by Goat Story.

Is the Kalita 101/102 worth adding to my gear? How does it compare to other methods?

Any insight is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

